# XXXC Porn: Warning! Climbing Content!



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

A few pics here from two September weekends in the southern portion of Colorado...

1-2 Climbing up through the trees on a picture perfect day
3 Looking down on George who is looking out over the aptly named 'Chicken-Out Point'
4-5 Yeah, the climb was cool... The downhill was OK, too.

Almost forgot to mention... Saw 1 pair of elk hunters in 12 hrs of riding on 2 prime weekend days. Nobody else.


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

Too many pics...
1 The same weekend as first post. More rocky DH.
2 Next weekend climbing to the top of Monarch the hard way
3-4 Some pretty views climbing up to MCT from seldom-used side spur
( Prettiest rock garden ever? )
5 Using the auto timer and enjoying the fruits of the 4,000' vert we grunted up


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

*Those pic's are barely legal!*

Sorry, I had to contribute to the title's theme...


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

Okay... A few more and I'll quit. Just had such a great time last couple weeks and wanted to share a little.

1 More scenery from the climb
2 Bikes needed to take a break
3-4 What goes up...


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

*I'll bite*



Tig said:


> Sorry, I had to contribute to the title's theme...


YEAH!!! I like to do it all day long... up and down and back and forth until I'm panting like a dog... covered in sweat. Then, when I don't think I have the energy left for any more, I re-hydrate and hit it again...


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*wow*



Scabby Elbowz said:


> A few pics here from two September weekends in the southern portion of Colorado...
> 
> 1-2 Climbing up through the trees on a picture perfect day
> 3 Looking down on George who is looking out over the aptly named 'Chicken-Out Point'
> ...


You guys covered some really wicked back country...wish I could be there...alas, college prevails...


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like good times!


----------



## blackjack843 (May 3, 2004)

*Be careful!*



Scabby Elbowz said:


> 3-4 What goes up...


Hey, be careful with that Epic! They are not meant to be dropped over jumps/logs. They are good xc-type downhills though. Have fun but be careful. By the way, what fork is on that Epic?


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

blackjack843 said:


> Hey, be careful with that Epic! They are not meant to be dropped over jumps/logs. They are good xc-type downhills though. Have fun but be careful. By the way, what fork is on that Epic?


That's my partner-in-crime George on the Epic. I would worry about him riding that stuff on it, but he is very smooth through the rough, having just finally retired his hardtail about a month ago. He did top the 'brain' out a couple of times, but no 'damage'. Psylo XC up front. He did try to ride it once with the SID WC that came stock... Now THAT was dangerous


----------

